# Beijing Olympics (XB360)



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

Anyone out there got it?

What are your PB's?

I managed a 9.82 @ 100m last night:thumb:


----------



## Dopey (Jun 3, 2008)

But can you run faster than a copper?


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

Dopey said:


> But can you run faster than a copper?


eh? Am i missing something here?


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

I was very tempted to buy this at the weekend but decided to go for MGS4!


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

I played it round a mates the other day i had the old one Athens. I wouldnt get it if your competitive it starts to take over trying to beat records.
Only record i beat was javelin cant remember but beat it by around 3 metres


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

is it an old style button basher like track and field?


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

panama said:


> is it an old style button basher like track and field?


Certainly is for the sprint races and many of the other events have a similar feel to them


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

except for diving you tried that yet? i found that difficult when i started


----------

